# new mice on the way!



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

just been messaged from a old friend that breeds mice.. that he has a blue ish brown doe that has been beaten up. and was wondering if i wanted her.. me being soppy me of chorse said "yes!",
so hopefully if she makes it and recovers i will be bringing her home


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

oops forgot to add that im getting a black doe soon as well


----------

